# how can I find out who owns a piece of land?



## jworster08 (Jan 16, 2008)

It is a big woods (10 acres maybe) surrounded by more woods and a few homes. how can I find out who owns it?

Thanks for all your help


jworst


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

plat book

usually the county office will let you photocopy pages for a small fee - so you dont have to purchase the whole book


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> jworster08 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a big woods (10 acres maybe) surrounded by more woods and a few homes. how can I find out who owns it?
> ...


Stand in the middle of it dressed head to toe in hunter orange on November 15th. I'm sure someone will inform you who owns it.:lol::lol::lol: Of course I'm kidding!
The platte book is the best way to go or go to the county register of deeds. 

Big T


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> Stand in the middle of it dressed head to toe in hunter orange on November 15th. I'm sure someone will inform you who owns it.:lol::lol::lol: Of course I'm kidding!
> The platte book is the best way to go or go to the county register of deeds.
> 
> Big T


yep that would do it!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Go to the county Equalization Department. They will have books of aerials that will correspond with the list of the owner and the address the tax bill is mailed to.


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Try this website, you can find just about anything you need here for most areas.
https://is.bsasoftware.com/bsa.is/SelectUnit.aspx?unit=435

This can be alot of fun to find out information about people you know as well!:evil:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Some county equalization depts have the info online. 

Montcalm county is one. There site is real good, just takes a while to figure out how it works. You can put 
property lines on the aerial and click on the dot and it gives you the owners name, mailing address and other info.

Thanks Wade (see post #8) That is the maps I was talking about in this post. It takes a little trying differnet ways to get what you want. I was on my way out the door when I made thsi post and wanted to get up in my NO DEER Seen again blind.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Try playing around with this link: http://www.montcalm.org/mapshome.asp


----------



## thehuntingauthority (Oct 22, 2009)

jworster08 said:


> It is a big woods (10 acres maybe) surrounded by more woods and a few homes. how can I find out who owns it?
> 
> Thanks for all your help
> 
> ...


LOL 10 acres Big Woods lol

Yeah the plat book is the way to go. I have about 30 platbooks from various counties in Michigan .If you send me a little more info I will check to see if I have what you need and send you a copy for free.I wouldnt do it the other way on the 15th .Could getshot at !


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

County Clerk, tax assesor...they know who owns what so they get thier taxes.


----------



## hooks-n-arrows (Oct 25, 2007)

register of deeds at your county courthouse. I do land survey for a living, go there all the time.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

hooks-n-arrows said:


> register of deeds at your county courthouse. I do land survey for a living, go there all the time.


Yep, a 10 acre parcel might not have a name on it on a plat book. Usually it just has initials on smaller pieces.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

jworster08 said:


> It is a big woods (10 acres maybe) surrounded by more woods and a few homes. how can I find out who owns it?
> 
> Thanks for all your help
> 
> ...


check with the people next door, houses,, knock on a door,,


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

Plat book would be a couple years old even if you purchased it today, go to the county office. Some counties actually have a descent property search online but you have to have a starting point.


----------



## WKP_JR (Jun 1, 2009)

multibeard said:


> Some county equalization depts have the info online.
> 
> Montcalm county is one. There site is real good, just takes a while to figure out how it works. You can put
> property lines on the aerial and click on the dot and it gives you the owners name, mailing address and other info.
> ...


Ottawa county has the same thing. Really fun thing to do when your bored


----------



## blacklight (Nov 28, 2009)

go to your country hall and ask them for the list
sometimes they requires some fees before they give you a copy.


----------

